# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  A voice with no dream character scared the crap out of me.

## Nerq

So guys, something weird happened to me the other night. I'm going about a very long night of lucid and non-lucid dreams, a larger amount than usual.  More vivid, lots of diffferent emotions coming and going throughout the night because of dream happenings.  I eventually come up on a playground, and I have some sort of relation towards this little girl playing in the sand.  I sit down by her and begin helping her dig and build on the playground.   Everything seems absolutely fine, it's a nice sunny day.  Everything seemed fine that is, until this strange thing happens.  It even makes me feel a bit scared to think about, and talk about.  And that definitely is unusual.  I don't even know why I feel so creeped out about it.  

I'm sitting there in the sand, and a voice out of nowhere surrounds me.  Not a voice coming from anything I can see, more like a VERY INTENSE whispering voice in my head.  It kept saying "You need to wake up, you need to wake up, you need to wake up, you need to wake up,---" over and freaking over again.  Mind you, I was absolutely non-lucid at this point.  Right as I began to get very creeped out, I looked to my left and as I saw it, a large van began to run me over.  Flattening me onto the ground so I couldn't move.  Right after that happen, I got so scared I woke up.  Woke up into sleep paralysis, that is.  
I was just as scared as I was in the dream as if I was still in danger.  And I couldn't move.  I couldn't even manage to move my mouth enough to wake up my wife, and I kept panicking and stareing at my ceiling.  Eventually I tried as hard as I could to relax myself into falling all the way asleep, but then woke myself up immediately.  And woke my wife up to tell her how freaked out I was. 

So uhm... yeah, has anyone heard of this kind of thing happening?  Any thoughtful theories? Thanks.

----------


## Oceandrop

My theory would be that it was a nightmare and nothing else. But I understand that you're freaked out, I had once something similiar happen to me when I had a False Awakening, and after the experience I needed around one hour to fall asleep again haha. Also the Nightmare came out of nowhere, I hadn't had such an intense Nightmare in years, also in waking life nothing could have triggered that nightmare. 

So relax, don't worry too much about it, my advice would be just tell yourself from time to time that if anything similiar scary/supernatural happens like that, that you will become lucid  :wink2:

----------


## OneofMany

Yeah, all the time prior to actually going to find DC behind the "voice."  

For me it was really more of a group...I guess the creepest encounter would be them whispering, "you are going to die" which as time proceed it happened more and more, with a little more info.  For months this happened, as the date approached, I demanded in my dreams, for the voice to give me more info before I give it any credit, so it did, stuff I wasn't aware of, so I decide to not cross that road, that day, the dreams changed back to the usual stuff, I didn't die, yada yada.  

On another instance, in the background, a voice whispered, "you forgot your class," over and over.  Eventually, when I asked the voice what it meant, I saw myself doing math and getting frustrated, then putting the book away.  When I woke up, I searched that area, and whoa, yes I did sign up for a distance math class I had forgotten about. ::shock::   In another case, I was having a nightmare of a mile wide tornado about to blow me away, the voices in the background were screaming in ever increasing ferocity.  I tried to run to the storm shelter and the faster I ran, the harder it got, the voices were screaming at a fever pitch, at which point I realized I was dreaming, erased the tornado, and went off to find the voices. 

You might enjoy the movie, "Stranger Than Fiction (2006)."  I remember in my dreams, screaming at the air, talking to the voices, till I actually found them.  I recommend to try to view it as neutral, try to find the source of the voice, you might be pleasantly surprised what you learn or find out.  ::D: 

Even though it may be "creepy" I just find out for me, to be an aspect of my subconscious who is actually a helper(which was instrumental in helping me gain lucidity).

----------


## gab

If this was a LD, I would say that hearing disembodied voice is not unusual. Robert Waggoner talks about it a lot in his Gateway to Inner self. I'm just gonna guess, that since you have lots of experience with lucid dreams, some elements, like voice talking to you, can happen in non-lucids.

As to the freaky-factor, it probably would have scared me too.

_*Moved to General Dream Discussion, since it wasn't LD_

----------


## JoannaB

My though is that since you are an experienced LDer the voice in your head telling you that you need to wake up was actually trying to tell you that you need to become aware/lucid. I think some unconscious part of you obviously knew that this was a dream, even though your consciousness was unaware. Since you woke up due to the voice telling you to wake up, and not because it was time to wake up, you were not ready yet, and thus sleep paralysis. Disembodied insistent voices and sleep paralysis can be scary for anyone. Even though consciously you know that all that is not scary, you were not aware enough and thus your subconscious controlled your emotions and your subconscious was scared the crap out of all this because it was not aware that this was a dream, it did not realize the voice as coming from another part of your subconscious, it was not ready to become lucid nor to wake up at that time.

If we look at the dream with a bit of dream interpretation: you were playing in the sand like a little child; innocent and blissfully unaware, when a voice that knew better gave you a confusing instruction in a scary way. Freud would say that the voice was your superego talking to your id. Christians could say it was the Holy Spirit or your conscience speaking to you or the voice of God, telling you to be watchful and aware. Buddhists might say that the voice was trying to lead you to a higher level of enlightenment.

You can take this dream and interpret it as simply as you want or give it as profound a meaning as you want, whichever you prefer and whichever fits best with your philosophy of life.

----------


## Nerq

Thanks guys, I like all of your answers, and I decided to chalk it up to things a few of you meantioned.  I think it has to do with me being a frequent lucid dreamer, and it was probably just a nightmare.  But this kind of thing has continued in a different way now.  I was having a lucid dream last night, and it was the first time I actually knew that I had full control.  So I started building things, that's what I told myself I wanted to do if I were to be given the chance.  I raised a very large canyon out of the ground, it was beautiful.  In the middle of the canyon I began to raise an enormous building.  I read something a few days ago about a guy who likes to just build buildings and explore them, because they're different every time.  So I shot up this building in a matter of seconds, it was so beautiful.  All the walls unfolding into place, expanding and what not.  I was impressed with my dream's detail.  Then, I flew into the lobby of the building and entered a restraint.  It was so nice, so fancy, lots of commotion.  Very nice dream altogether.  But then it went south.  I leave and go into another building, it's like a dorm or something.  A very small, private room.  Suddenly, this person is there with me.  It's a bit dark, but this dream character is the only person in this room with me.  They're looking at me, with these very ominous, hazy eyes.  Eyes that... darn near pierced into my soul.  They were saying things like "Do you even love me anymore? Am I nothing to you?" and the dream started becoming darker and darker (in spirit, not lighting).  They wouldn't stop staring at me, and they got very, very close to me and I became very very scared.  Very panicked.  I tried to just get up and leave, but where the door used to be there was a shelf.  I used all my energy to try to wake myself up, and strangely enough, I don't know if you guys know what "Tulpae" are, but my tulpa appeared to me for the first time standing in front of me.  He was evil though, he was part of this being that I had no control over, like an autonomous tormentor.   So I finally managed to wake up into sleep paralysis.  I was stuck, and again I tried to wake up my wife.  I know this part was sleep paralysis not another dream, because I did finally manage to break out of it after a long period of time, and the room was exactly the same. My wife was in the same position sleeping, the sun was a bit out exactly how I was seeing it while paralyzed.  But as I was in sleep paralysis, the being in my dream was standing over my bed, and still staring at me.  It sat down on the bed next to me and wouldn't look away.  So I closed my eyes until I could wiggle my foot enough to wake my wife up.  Now... I'm a pretty sensible person in my opinion.  I know that this kind of thing can happen, having half awake dreams project themselves into your waking vision.  But I'm becoming more concerned.  I know I'm a bit off in the head as it is, and I don't want to sound crazy.  But I feel like something is doing this to me.  Something inhuman.  Or, maybe I'm just reading too much H.P. Lovecraft.

----------


## JoannaB

Personally, I would bet on the too much H.P. Lovecraft explanation. From all you describe, all this sounds normal not supernatural to me: dreams can turn south, and when you wake before you are ready sleep paralysis and projection from dream can happen. If I were you if this happens again, first of all I would try not to wake up prematurely, but to face the evil in the dream and one of the better ways to fight evil in nightmares is with love and kindness (befriend your evil tulpa). Btw, I thought a tulpa was a construct of the dreamer that took some effort to achieve - have you been tulpa forming? If so, you may want to spend some effort to make yours less evil.  :smiley:  I don't know about you, but if I had any choice about I would prefer not to hand out with an evil entity. Then again, given the Lovecraft, maybe you do want to hang out with an evil entity after all. The thing is: you do have a choice. As the first part of the dream shows, you have the skill to be in control. Remind yourself of that in a nightmare dream, and also remind yourself that being a dream nothing in it can hurt you. All the best!

----------


## Nerq

Yeah, I think the problem is that I actually am very, very experienced with nightmares.  I know what you're talking about, befriending, counteracting the antagonist.  I feel like I wrote that book, lol.  I think in some fashion, my brain gives my fears mechanisms to overcome this.  My mind works against me quite often.  It knows that I don't fear the nightmare, because I know I can get rid of it.  I fear the nightmare that I try to get rid of, and it stays.  So I'll have to do some personal digging on that.  

Also, yes I have been Tulpa forming.  And my tulpa Philip has been formed with all good traits, none of the bad.  Emotional loyalty, patience, intelligence, empathy, etc.  But... I guess the tulpa thing is a different discussion.  People might start taking this thing less seriously if I go off on a tangent about tulpae.

----------

